# Custom Rods



## JPCauz (May 1, 2001)

Can anyone direct me to a locale, meaning SE MI, custom rod maker? I've been looking on line but would rather spend my $ here then out of state. I am looking for a two piece 6ft spinning, light to medium action.

Thanks for any assistance. 

JPC


----------



## MrB (Jun 11, 2008)

JPCauz said:


> Can anyone direct me to a locale, meaning SE MI, custom rod maker? I've been looking on line but would rather spend my $ here then out of state. I am looking for a two piece 6ft spinning, light to medium action.
> 
> Thanks for any assistance.
> 
> JPC


Ya, I do! Kinda started as just fly rods, but I did some ice fishing poles, and working on a pike rod right now. I dont have my website launched yet, but it is something that hopefully will be up soon. I live in Oxford.


----------



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

Steve Clark...Midwest Custom Rods. LIves in Royal Oak. Great Guy. Great Rods. I have a couple of his. Very pleased and very well priced. Check out his website...

http://www.midwestcustomflyrods.com/


----------

